

Build Better User Interfaces with Patternry - onfocusin
http://www.onfocus.in/startup/view/build-better-user-interfaces-with-patternry-09-01-11

======
nsfmc
As a general complaint, i feel like most of these "web/graphic design pattern
libraries" miss the point of christopher alexander's original 'pattern
language' idea, which specify cataloging as only one part of actually
developing a larger, expressive, design language.

Still, the problem with these as actual 'design patterns' is that they're
often wedded to specific implementations rather than the tasks they're trying
to solve. I.e. "Endless Scrolling" (to pick an example) is not a pattern, it's
a solution to a larger problem (e.g. user retention, communicating large
datasets, immersive experience, &c).

The point being that if you're talking about design patterns in terms of the
implementation (web forms, 404 page) you're restricting your pattern language
to specific solutions rather than understanding what problems you are actually
trying to solve (i.e. I WANT TO GIVE YOU MONEY, WHERE DID THIS GO?,
respectively).

Although these sites often address these problems, they do so as a second
level consideration rather than the primary atom of their pattern language,
which diminishes their power. This is generally part of the problem with how
design patterns are discussed and understood, which is a bummer, because it
promotes the perception that they are 'reference catalogs' rather than
'languages for addressing problems.'

 _edit: fixed ambiguous language in last sentence_

------
cemerick
Seems strikingly similar to PatternTap, which I've enjoyed using from time to
time: <http://patterntap.com/>

